# [S]GTA 4 und Dead Space PS3



## battlefielder13 (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
suche die beiden im Threadtitel genannten Spiele für PS 3,beide sollten in einem neuwertigen Zustand sein und auch tadelos funktionieren.

mfg


----------



## PassitheRock (11. Mai 2009)

battlefielder13 am 11.05.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> suche die beiden im Threadtitel genannten Spiele für PS 3,beide sollten in einem neuwertigen Zustand sein und auch tadelos funktionieren.
> 
> mfg




du hast post^^


----------



## battlefielder13 (15. Mai 2009)

SO thread kann zu


----------

